# Shark/Drum Surf Fishing Late October In Fort Walton



## FastHamFreddy (Sep 17, 2019)

Let me start by saying I have minimal experience surf fishing, and the majority of my fishing experience is bass fishing in Alabama. So any and all help is very much appreciated. 

Have been searching the forum and other avenues for information on a fishing trip coming up and was curious if anyone could help clear up some confusions I may have. 

So I went fishing a ways back in May in Panama City Beach Fl. I did manage to catch a small black tip, but that was after 4 days straight of fishing (night and day). I admittedly was using frozen mullets and balyhoo from Walmart, and those leaders that are pre-made from Bass Pro where the weight and hooks clip on. I think these were my issues. While I only hooked up on one black tip, a guy 100 yards down from me watch catching 3 or 4 a day, along with some red drum. Using the same bait from the same place, only difference was he was tying his weight and hooks on directly with braid. 

I want to try to hook up on shark and drum while surf fishing in Fort Walton come late October. With what I previously said I believe a better solution to a lead line would be making my own leads from 6" of 80 lb. wire, swivel, 6' of 80 lb. Fluorocarbon, tied off to 40 lb braid, with a bead and weight slide and a 4 oz. to 6 oz. weight. (essentially a fish finder rig).

The thought behind this is the metal leader is minimal length that I may be able to not frighten off the drum, but if a shark bites it wont break the line. 

I was going to try to catch some lady fish with a gotcha lure, or or maybe a spoon. 

Questions are: 

Am I using the right size leaders (80 lbs. Steel Wire & Fluorocarbon)?

What size swivel should I be using?

Is the braided main line (40 lbs.) enough?

Do I have the right thought process for bait (catching ladyfish from the beach)?

Is there any other bait you would recommend this time of year?

Is there a bait shop near Fort Walton/Pensacola Beach that sells live bait good for Drum / Shark?

Is there anything else running this time of year I should be be expecting to hook up on?

Would we have better luck fishing from the surf or bay side?

Is there another rig / leader setup I should be looking at?

Is there anything else I am missing that I am not considering?



Thanks again!

Fred


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Tying fluoro above wire doesn't really do anything except hurt your wallet. Cheap hard mono will work just fine for chafe gear. Ladyfish are great baits for both your target fish. As far as line strength, if you've got enough of it, you can catch a big shark on 40 but you're gonna be there a while.


----------



## FastHamFreddy (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks Catchemall!

Is the 80 lb. leader excessive for the 40 lb braid? For whatever reason I am seeing youtube videos, and other threads, where people are using 40 or 50 lb braid as their main line, and 80 or 100 lb. mono/flouro with steel wire as a leader. Is there a rule of thumb?

Would using 40 or 50 lb. braid as the main, and 40 to 50 lb. mono with 40 to 50 lb. steel leader work as well?

I am not trying to catch a 10' shark by any means. Would a 40 to 50 lb. main and leader work for a shark that 6' & under?

And maybe I am over thinking this, but with the higher lb. test lines and leaders be that much more visible to deter drum?

Like I said, I am a bass fisherman, so I am trying to keep low visibility to better my chances of hooking up on more fish. Or does that not necessarily apply for surf fishing?

Thanks again!


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Here's a drum caught back in April in Pensacola. The water temps might be similar in Oct. I'll be back around then too. (first time trying to post a pic, we'll see.)


----------



## FastHamFreddy (Sep 17, 2019)

NICE CATCH! 

I am hoping I can land something similar!

What was your leader setup and bait?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

I see you're in Ala. Mississippi here. We have a lake in the front yard, about 2 acres with bass, bream, but I don't take the time to fish it much anymore. We ride to Pensacola several times a year just to get away and surf fish. I have fished the bay side a couple times but only caught catfish. My wife prefers the surf side, me too.

I use the made up leaders (pompano rig), from Walmart or Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle. That's where I get bait but I'm sure there's something closer to Ft. Walton for bait. Reels are spooled with 12 and 15 mono and that red took frozen cut mullet.

As for the shark fishing all I've caught are a few 18ish" ones so not much help with them.


----------



## Poolman1121 (May 5, 2019)

I am from Missouri so I would defer to the much more knowledgeable people on this forum. But I go down to Grayton twice a year. May and October, going to be down there the week of October 14. I get up early to catch bait, I get excited to catch lady fish and put them on ice. Spend the day doing the family thing and then hit the beach at night with a buddy after everyone is gone. We usually do ok. Biggest one we caught was around 5' mostly smaller 3' to 4' but still a lot of fun. I am so over geared I am sure the locals would laugh at me but doesn't seem to make a difference with the sharks. I use lighter line for everything else I fish for. I have found the fresher the bait bait the better. Good luck and enjoy your trip. Great area great people


----------



## FastHamFreddy (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback Ronb & Poolman!

I ended up going with a Daiwa bg5000, and a 10' Daiwa Emblem. I can't find much on the rod, but I got it for a deal, and figured it has to be better than the Daiwa BG combo rod, and how bad can it be being a daiwa. 

I think I am going to go with 40 lb. braid to 50 lb. mono leader, and 6" metal 50 lb. leader to circle hook, but we shall see. 

Thanks again, 

Fred


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Fred,

Check out this site: https://tides4fishing.com/us/florida-west-coast/pensacola

It's for Pensacola but should cover most of the panhandle. Before every trip I check the "calendar" about half way down the page, look to the right column and check this "fish". Get familiar with the entire site. We can't always go on the best days but I try to set those times as much as possible and the catch is better, imo.

We're going mid Oct. 

Fish on!


----------



## FastHamFreddy (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks Ron!

That is really helpful, very much appreciated!


----------

